

What is NoSQL, and why do you need it?  - firefox
http://www.zdnet.com/what-is-nosql-and-why-do-you-need-it-7000004989/

======
taligent
I use MongoDB because for my specific use case (one user object with lots of
related data) it is significantly faster, easier to manage, easier to scale,
easier to debug and most importantly easier to develop.

It doesn't mean that it is appropriate for all use cases.

------
Angelo8000
I have been asking myself this question for 2 years. So far, I do not have a
concrete answer.

